# selenium Probleme unter Ubuntu



## Harry05 (27. Jan 2015)

Aloha leute,

ich habe ein problem mit Selenium ich habe es ins MAVEN geladen jedoch wenn ich eclipse starte kommt dieser Fäller und es öffnet sich nicht das firefox Fenster. Zusagen ist noch das ich ubuntu benutze.



```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/w3c/dom/ElementTraversal
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:760)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:142)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:455)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:73)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:367)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:361)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:360)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:308)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractDOMParser.startDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.dtd.XMLDTDValidator.startDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.startEntity(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLVersionDetector.startDocumentParsing(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.DOMParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.jaxp.DocumentBuilderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
	at javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder.parse(DocumentBuilder.java:205)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.internal.FileExtension.readIdFromInstallRdf(FileExtension.java:97)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.internal.FileExtension.writeTo(FileExtension.java:60)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.internal.ClasspathExtension.writeTo(ClasspathExtension.java:63)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxProfile.installExtensions(FirefoxProfile.java:425)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxProfile.layoutOnDisk(FirefoxProfile.java:403)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.internal.NewProfileExtensionConnection.start(NewProfileExtensionConnection.java:89)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver.startClient(FirefoxDriver.java:246)
	at org.openqa.selenium.remote.RemoteWebDriver.<init>(RemoteWebDriver.java:114)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver.<init>(FirefoxDriver.java:191)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver.<init>(FirefoxDriver.java:186)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver.<init>(FirefoxDriver.java:182)
	at org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver.<init>(FirefoxDriver.java:95)
	at Anwalt.Anwalt.BerlinAnwaltCrawler.Start(BerlinAnwaltCrawler.java:8)
	at Anwalt.Anwalt.Main.main(Main.java:12)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.w3c.dom.ElementTraversal
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:372)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:361)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:360)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:308)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
	... 36 more
```

mein Java Code sieht so aus


```
import org.openqa.selenium.WebDriver;
import org.openqa.selenium.firefox.FirefoxDriver;

public class test {
	void Start(){
		WebDriver driver = new FirefoxDriver();
		driver.get("http://www.google.de");		
	}
}
```


----------

